# Chocolate is the new super fruit, claim Hershey scientists



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Chocolate is the new super fruit, claim Hershey scientists Cocoa powder and dark chocolate has equivalent polyphenol content and greater antioxidant and flavanol content than various super fruits, claims a new study by research scientists based at the Hershey Center for Health and Nutrition. Research suggests chocolate can deliver a bigger antioxidant payload than some [...]

*Read More...*


----------

